# Berlin Ice Thickness & Action



## RobO (Jan 9, 2014)

Hello, been following this site for a while but just came an "official" member. Looking to hit Berlin tomorrow afternoon and lookin to see how thick the ice is at the north side of the 224 Causeway and also if anyone is doing any good? I have done pretty well at Berlin in years past on the ice but have not been out in a few due to the inconsistent winters. Thanks in advance for any input!!


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I'd be extra cautious around the main channel.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

welcome to OGF.... check out the berlin/west branch thread, three days ago there was open water at 224, be careful JON


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I went north of Les's on the west side of the channel and there was a ice heave 15 yards north of me and it was open water! I was on 6 inches though! And I could see open water in the channel in the very middle! Be very cautious!


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

I fished the same area for the past two days, 6+ in. of hard clear ice, 1 keeper today, 2 shortys, 1- 20" cat, cant decide wether to go back or somewhere else tomarrrow...


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

i was out there today. not even a bite. we where the furthest ones north. on the east side of the lake.from the causeway. we decided to go to a strip mine and slayed the gills.


hunt4smallies said:


> I fished the same area for the past two days, 6+ in. of hard clear ice, 1 keeper today, 2 shortys, 1- 20" cat, cant decide wether to go back or somewhere else tomarrrow...


----------



## RobO (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks for the info everyone!! This site is great. Hopefully after this warm up it stays cold for a while! I'll post how I do tomorrow if anyone cares


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Think ill go back friday, seems i got somethin there, what little there is to get..


----------



## RobO (Jan 9, 2014)

Caught one small perch today in about 4 hours. Didn't see anything else caught. Not a good day on the ice for sure. There was a good 6" of ice but it was pretty slushy on top from the little bit of melted snow


----------



## RobO (Jan 9, 2014)

Anyone been out on Berlin in the last day or so? Curious about ice conditions. I heard part opened up a few days back by the 224 bridge where I think it is typicall thin anyways.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

ne1 going out tomm? thinking about checking the conditions tomm. pm we can meet up ~fm~


----------



## RobO (Jan 9, 2014)

Hoping to take the Afternoon off tomorrow and be there by 1:00 pm or so if everything goes as planned.


----------



## RobO (Jan 9, 2014)

Drove out to Berlin today, does not appear to be fishable by my standards. A good part of the south side of the 224 Causeway was open with part of the north side open. Ice was very thin around the shore down by the road bed which would make it difficult to even get to thicker ice.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Did you try to drill holes every 10 yds? That's how we did it last Sun and we did ok.......4.5" whereas it was 5 on Sat. But.....just drill every so often and there's NO guessin'!!


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

Guys will be on the road bed in the mornin! 5 plus inches watch the edge


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

75slick said:


> Guys will be on the road bed in the mornin! 5 plus inches watch the edge


What are your hours tomorrow and Monday?


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

keepinitreel said:


> What are your hours tomorrow and Monday?


7 A.M till dark


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks Chuck. I'm pretty sure Mark and I won't be there until Mon. Appreciate the info though. Hear anything good....let us know! Being so close, we know we can count on you for GOOD INFO....later! (maybe I'll give him a call anyhow)


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

berlin ice: 5'' shore. condition:scary. what was open water south side of 224 is now iced over but NOT WALKABLE. you can still see the open water channel that opened a few days ago. walked out about 100 yards the the ice was not to trust worthy to me. i was by myself so i wasnt going to be out there on thin ice.. now theres almost 2'' of snow on top. the lake lost atleast 3'' of good ice... i dont think its gonna be ready for a while.. but if there was one person out there then i wouldnt be typing this report...~FM~


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

fish master said:


> berlin ice: 5'' shore. condition:scary. what was open water south side of 224 is now iced over but NOT WALKABLE. you can still see the open water channel that opened a few days ago. walked out about 100 yards the the ice was not to trust worthy to me. i was by myself so i wasnt going to be out there on thin ice.. now theres almost 2'' of snow on top. the lake lost atleast 3'' of good ice... i dont think its gonna be ready for a while.. but if there was one person out there then i wouldnt be typing this report...~FM~


Come back this after noon there will be at least one person,me !!!!!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Justin/Fishmaster,
A little confused here. You said 5" at shore and also said the lake lost at least 3". Did you measure out 50 yds to see how thick? If so, I would think it's at least 4" or better, but you make it sound different. Chuck, maybe you can let me know later. I'd like a definite.....plannin' on coming up tomorrow. Thanks in advance.......................


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Make that another guy if u guys r goin.within next hr let me know.or else itss gonns be wingfoot for me

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

i only walked out about 100 yrds. popped a few holes i wasnt even in 5fow yet. i talked to chuck today he said theres been a few guys out there..but being by myself i wasnt feelin to adventures if ya know what i mean...


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

does wingfoot have a closing time? cause im thinking thats where i might go myself.


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't think wf closes.I'm heading there now as i speak

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Fishmaster,
When you had drilled your last hole the furthest out, what did you have for thickness........4"? 5"? Tryin' to pin it down. Thanks................


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Chuck,
Did you go out? Thickness? Just "very" curious,,,,that's all! Thanks either way..............


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

Didn't make it out, too windy. Heard there where a few on it yesterday, I hear 5 inches


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

What's with Berlin always bein one of the last lakes to freeze over? Water flow? Level fluctuation?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

dcross765 said:


> What's with Berlin always bein one of the last lakes to freeze over? Water flow? Level fluctuation?


Both. Lots of both.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishhsnightmare (Jan 21, 2014)

Any one been out today?..If so was the water muddy? just curious..


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Anyone fishing Berlin sunday during the tournament and looking for a partner? I have gear just looking for a partner.

pm me if you would like to fish together.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Who is having a tourney at Berlin? Can't fish Sunday just wondering.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

it's posted on icefishohio.com under the Berlin Res thread.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Tournament? When? How much?what time?


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

http://www.icefishohio.com/index.php?board=30.0

link to tournament info.. take a look at all the pages on there.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

sunday at berlin by a&c bait starts at 0630 cost is 20 for team or a person


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

went down to berlin sat for 6 hours got one 8'' crappie. nice 8'' of clear ice tho....


----------

